
Meet H. Moser and Cie., the Swiss Watch Company Apple Is Probably About to Sue - gpresot
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/06/meet-h-moser-cie-the-swiss-watch-company-apple-is-probably-about-to-sue/
======
gpresot
I am not sure I agree with the statement that Apple Watch is ruining sales of
Swiss luxury watches. It has more to do with the slump in oil money and China
(economic slowdown and new push against showing-off luxury items and against
corruption that have dented the habit of giving expensive presents. Who buys a
10k mech watch will probably also fork out 500usd for an apple watch if he/she
cares about it.

